# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK حصري :  طريقة تنصيب بوكس التورنادو على ويندوز7 ( صور )

## bodr41

*شرح  تنصيب بوكس UFS3 على نظام windows 7 ونفس الطريقة على  XP  *  *اولا نقوم بتحميل اخر اصدار v02.02.000*  *وهده كل البرامج للتحميل* *HWK_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.20.000.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * HWK_Major_Suite_v02.20.000.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.001.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.002.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.003.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *أما  الملفات التابعة لواجهة السامسونغ* *DHT*  DHT3 - Extract to x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT  Download _DHT3.part1.rar
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Download _DHT3.part2.rar  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Download _DHT3.part3.rar  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *بعد التحميل نحصل على البرامج على سطح المكتب كما تلاحظون :*                      النتيجة على واجهة DCTxBB5  النتيجة على واجهة samsung    اسال الله التوفيق لي ولكم  Bodr41

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله في اخي بدر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مممممممممممممممممممتاز جدا بوركت اخى بدر +
+
+

----------


## yassin55

ممتاز اخى بدر موضوع هام جدا باركالله فيك  ا+ + + + مت التثبيت للاهميه

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي على الشرح المبسط*

----------


## المحطة

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mr.emad

اللهم ارحم من كتب هذا الموضوع و ولديه

----------


## seffari

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## apimab

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## ahmed phone

شكرا لك ياصديقي الكريم على هذا الرد المفصل

----------


## orange

مجهود رائع فعلا اخي

----------


## kaki27000

السلام عليكم اخوتي
هل ممكن ان تساعدوني على ايجاج برنامج يسمح لي قراءة المصحف الكريم برواية  ورش و ان امكن بالخط المغربي الجميل من هاتفي النقال nokia n8 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالله عليكم لا تبخسوا فعل الخير
والله يجازيكم احسن الجزاء

----------


## badrano

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فياض2013

جزاكم الله خير وبركه ودمتم زخر لكل المبتدئين

----------


## mahmoud987

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## shekoamar

A;vh ugd hgl[i,] hglf.,g ,a;vh ugd ugl; hg,hsu

----------


## syria580000

شرح بسيط ووافي بس انت مجرب وشغالة معك بدون مشاكل

----------


## modo

الف شكر اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع

----------


## modo

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير

----------


## bouhelal

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## mor71

*شكرا لك اخي على الشرح المبسط*

----------


## ميمون20

*شكرا على الشرح والمجهود المشكور.....*

----------


## ighdriss

مممممممممممممممممممتاز

----------


## king of royal

تسلم حبيبي

----------


## باسم حوا

سيدي الكريم احسنت ولكن الخطوة السابعة لا تكتمل معي بنجاح التحديث يقف في أقل من دقيقة  وأخر سطر مكتوب فيه
Authentication stage error: Error: Server returned unrecognized reply
أرجو منكم المساعدة

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكورياورده

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شرح اكثر من رائع اخي تسلم ايدك

----------


## تامرعزب

تسلم ايدددددددددددددددددك

----------


## LHOUCINE

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## albasha1982

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmedcc4

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salman319

جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك   استمر :Wink:

----------


## الشيخ سليم

_بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء_

----------


## edleb

طرح رائع شكرا لك

----------


## عبد العواد

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## EMAD01158

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## qusay ali

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## wadabdo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## wadabdo

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## wadabdo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## wadabdo

thankssssssssssssssssss

----------


## hussinshafy

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## djamel_net

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## la kamorra

شكرا اخي

----------


## يونس محمود

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات وعدد السكون

----------


## jamaltda

بارك الله في اخي

----------


## romell

مشكور وجزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## volly11

بارك الله فيك يا كبير

----------


## mzkahack29

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد للسوفت وي

ممكن مساعدة في تنصيب واجهة بوكس تورنادو

----------


## toutouch

*شكرا لك *

----------


## reda_012

مشكور

----------


## mofeedali

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## toumed

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## anirr

chokran

----------


## view

*شكرا لك اخي برك الله*

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## omar7x

bja aadab rad irham man fi lard yarhamk man fi samaa

----------


## smair

شكرا

----------


## هيمااا

مشكوررررر

----------


## احمد عماد الرش

احسنت والله محتاجينا

----------


## ahmed slama

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## ammartop

بارك الله فيك

----------


## eslammm99

شكرا
اخى شكرا جزيلا

----------


## raafat 7

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;,v

----------


## mezo2010

thank you for every thing

----------


## ahmed_20_5

جزاك الله خير

----------


## mxm2244

[QUOTE=bodr41;39281]  *شرح  تنصيب بوكس UFS3 على نظام windows 7 ونفس الطريقة على  XP  *  *اولا نقوم بتحميل اخر اصدار v02.02.000*  *وهده كل البرامج للتحميل* *HWK_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.20.000.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * HWK_Major_Suite_v02.20.000.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.001.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.002.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.003.exe*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *أما  الملفات التابعة لواجهة السامسونغ* *DHT*  DHT3 - Extract to x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT  Download _DHT3.part1.rar *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Download _DHT3.part2.rar  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Download _DHT3.part3.rar  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *بعد التحميل نحصل على البرامج على سطح المكتب كما تلاحظون :*                      النتيجة على واجهة DCTxBB5  النتيجة على واجهة samsung    اسال الله التوفيق لي ولكم  Boمشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## man00

مشكورررررر اخي

----------


## khaledalkrama

مشكووووور جداا

----------


## mazen mhanna

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## moham7

باركالله فيك

----------


## meelad

شكرا لك جدا جدا

----------


## simon98

لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mahmoudowais

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

